# I'm going on a beach trail ride!=)



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Soooo jealous! What a wonderful time you will have! We want pics!!! Can't u wear water shoes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Water shoes- I didn't even think of that! I will look into getting a pair. Thanks for the suggestion! I will make sure that I post pictures when we get back! =)


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I went on a beach ride in Mexico. Wasn't planned beforehand, so was wearing beach clothes and watershoes, lol! But so was everyone else.
Was a spur of the moment thing, found this tour guide for hire in Mazatlan and you could choose 3 things to do. We chose scenic boat ride, snorkeling, and horse ride. Now this was a low end operation to be honest, and the ride was only 20 min, but was right on the beach, walking.
Afterwards we were talking to the guide, who's english was poor. We asked him if he ever rode. He misunderstood, thought we were asking him if we could ride again, and if he could come with us. So he said 'let's go'. 
He brought us to the trail guide, and the 4 of us started out. The guide spoke no english, but I gestured toward the ocean, and he said 'vaminos!'.. 'Go ahead' . So I brought my horse into the Pacific ocean!! I tried to make him canter, apparantly they don't teach leg aids at this place, lol, because the guide came over and handed me his stick. I gently touched the horses' hind end, and she went into a beautiful canter in the ocean surf! 
Amazing, that was one I could cross off the bucket list.
The funny part was when we got back to the cruise ship, other people were talking about how they paid $100 to ride on a ridge 300 feet from the ocean. 
We paid $20 each for a run in the Pacific! All about being at the right place at the right time.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Skips that sounds awesome! =) I've always wanted to go swimming in the ocean with a horse. Did you get any pictures!? 

I'm particularly excited about the place i have found because the barn rescues horses and retrains them to be trail ponies! Everyone wins! I can't wait!!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh lucky lucky lucky! It's on my bucket list too.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Cool, have a great time!


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sounds wonderful. Have a blast!


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

oh my gosh! sounds anazing! i might hide in you suitecase so i can come XD jk! :rofl: have fun... and i think water shoes or crocs are a good idea  have an awesome time!


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! It's nice to have others who understand why im excited. 

I just ordered some water shoes. Im sure they will come into use in other places. Appreciate the suggestion! 


Lexy you are more than welcome to hide in my suitcase. The more the merrier!!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I just did one last weekend 

My friend is going to film a 3D TV pilot, and had to make a reel first with random clips filmed with the 3D camera (because it's totally new technology). She wanted to use a horse running on the beach, and I gladly obliged : )











There are more pictures here: Flickr: Cloud's Mystique's Photostream
(scroll down past the dog pictures and there are even more)


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow this picture is amazing! How much fun! Do you get to keep the video you shot? Good deal!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Shasta1981 said:


> Wow this picture is amazing! How much fun! Do you get to keep the video you shot? Good deal!


She said she would send me the footage in 2D : )


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

Sounds very fun have a blast!


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Have a great time! I bring my horses to the beach sometimes, but the water is far too cold for swimming during the times that we are allowed to go (spring and fall are the beach off seasons when we can ride). I did manage to coax my water-hating arabians to take a few steps in though  Honestly, my favorite thing is just galloping along the beach.


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

I wanna go for a trail ride on the beach too. 

**** it! I would have to fly over there first.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Shasta1981 said:


> Hi all
> 
> So I'm going on vacation to get out of this freezing cold here in Chicago. We are headed to the Caribbean and will be going on a beach trail ride and will be swimming with the horses! Yay! This is something that I have been wanting to cross off of my bucket list. So I was wondering if anyone on here rides on the beach often or has done it in the past? I plan on bringing my breeches and ariat all terrain half chaps but im nervous about my paddock boots being submersed in salt water. Should I just wear gym shoes?
> 
> Thanks!


Living 10 mins from the beach does tend to mean that I ride on the beach regularly!

Leather and slat water don't mix. The salt water drys out the leather and will rot stitching.
Normaly when Riding on the beach I ride bareback and wear wellies!

Have fun!


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow - Amazing!!! Here are a couple of pics as promised! If anyone is thinking about taking a vacation to Turks and Caicos I would be happy to give you the information for this barn. I'm a happy rider today! =)


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Shasta1981 said:


> Wow - Amazing!!! Here are a couple of pics as promised! If anyone is thinking about taking a vacation to Turks and Caicos I would be happy to give you the information for this barn. I'm a happy rider today! =)


Oh wow...looks so amazing! My hubby and I went to the Turks last time this year but we didn't go riding. You lucky girl!


----------

